# P's ate Pleco



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

My P's liked to eat my Pleco when they moved in so I moved the pleco out. Is there any similar fish that I can put in tank to help keep it clean???


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Never found anything that lasted with p's,good luck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My pleco has lasted but he is pretty big, and has lots of hiding places.


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

Did they consume the whole plyco. If not do you have pics of the remaining corpse?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

mmmmmm delicous pleco


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

How big was the plec?? IF he was only small consider gettin an 8-10"er!! I have 2wiv my 6rbps and all they do is fin nip!! Good Luck!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You can try snails.. but becarefull, some snails are A-sexual and can/would multiply to the hundreds overnight. Then you'll be posting a thread on how to get rid of them.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pamonster said:


> mmmmmm delicous pleco


:nod: Yes...tastes good..
Sorry about the Pleco Doode...
It was bound to happen...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

> It was bound to happen...
> 
> if this is so, why put plecos in the tank, only today iv bought a lovely 6" pleco to go with my 5 2" rbps, so you guys are telling me hes going to be joining my little bastards for dinner.lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

i wouldnt put plecos in the tank ....If I was I know If I did that it would only be a matter of time till they meet their maker...
Maybe not at 2 inch like your fish , but I would not put it past them..
to answer your question..
Yes they will be joing the P's for Din Din...In the near future..


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

[email protected]@T


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry Bud..








Its the rules of the game with these specimens..







They are evil....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> Sorry Bud..
> Its the rules of the game with these specimens.. They are evil....


Thats why we have them isn't it????

I've tried plecos , chinese algae eaters and none lasted!!! I sometimes buy them when they are on sale at the lfs (knowing they won't last!!)


----------



## klinzou (Dec 12, 2003)

My chinese have survived so far. Of course my Ps are only 2", but they are ignoring the chinese algae eaters so far.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

why the hell do books say you can pair the two species? do plecos have the same growth rate as ps?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Just keep up with water changes and filtration and don't worry about any cleaner fish.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i think my 5 little ps have killed my 6" pleco, i went to the tank today and saw them ramming him under their log, he is not moving and i cant really get to him? they are only 2"?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> i think my 5 little ps have killed my 6" pleco, i went to the tank today and saw them ramming him under their log, he is not moving and i cant really get to him? they are only 2"?


 thats not good.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude,

I had 10 pygos in my 125 and a 7 inch pleco with them...he was doing fine....then i sold 4 of the pygos leaving 6...giving the P's alot more space in the 125. then the next day my P's destroyed the pleco leavin a little portion of its middle section...weird behavior if you ask me


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

It must be down to the ps individual personalities, mine obviously have issues.lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> It must be down to the ps individual personalities, mine obviously have issues.lol


----------

